# help breeding cockateils



## jayid (Jun 1, 2013)

well i have 1 female cockateil and im thinking of handreareing them like let the parant feed them and intaract with the babies.however i was just wondering do i need like an avaries i have a mediam size bird cage also could you go through the step of this and how to do it thanks.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

This is not a good idea.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You can't breed with only one bird who isn't on a good diet , is plucking feathers, and is owned by someone who has not done their research or exhibited patience to the bird. Impossible.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is the link to our Breeding and Genetics Sticky section, http://talkcockatiels.com/forumdisplay.php?f=33. Please read through all of the threads in here for information before you decide to breed cockatiels.


----------



## jayid (Jun 1, 2013)

ok thanks for your help.


----------



## KerriMac0216 (Apr 7, 2013)

I let my birds have eggs for the first time....I will tell you its crazyness....Babies need to be fed often so if you want to hand feed you need to be with them all the time....My bird laid 5 eggs first try and they all hatched second she laid 9 that is a lot of little mouths to be responsible for and to clean up after and to keep them and parents happy.....I am not letting mine have another clutch as my hen is not a good mother she plucks and does not help parent at all.....Think very carefully if you are going to do this they start out small but by a month old are almost size of parents and take up a lot of room in a cage...I just had to buy a second large cage to give everyone the space they deserve....Do your research the hand feeding alone is very complicated the formula has to be a spacific temperature or you can burn them and you have to feed a percentage of their body weight and make sure they do not asperate as you feed them.....Just wanted to give you a heads up...i did not hand feed because it was so over whelming and this still has been a crazy experience.


----------



## jayid (Jun 1, 2013)

ok thanks.


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

jayid said:


> ok thanks.


That sounds convincing =\


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

You really have to be committed and need to understand breeding birds before you do any actual breeding. From some of your previous posts about your bird, she is not ready. She has to be in top health and anything else could result in some major issues with her health and even death. Breeding is not easy and there is some preparation (For both her and you) that needs to be done. Do a ton of research and within that research you may find why she is in risk if you breed her while she in this condition


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

like with humans, you need a male and a female to breed  

breeding is best left to those experienced with bird care, and those who have owned birds for several years.

although i would love to breed one day, i feel totally unequipped to take on such a big commitment. 

do plenty of research. don't rush into it. you're dealing with living things when you breed, so you want to make sure you have looked into it very carefully.

you also need your bird to be in top health. a vet check would be a must, if you were uncertain about anything. it's not worth breeding a sick\genetically weak bird, since all it will produce is sick babies.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Honestly, why can’t you just be happy having a Cockatiel as a companion? Breeding is not a walk in the park, and certainly not something that should be done on a whim either – there is so much you have to consider first, not to mention that it is a 24/7 job and can be costly. There are many bird/parrot rescues overfilled and glutted with birds already, and them babies your pair will have, can end up being in one of those overfilled and glutted rescues one day too.


----------



## jayid (Jun 1, 2013)

i guess i wont breed then.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well I don't understand why you would want to breed more birds if you're bored with the one you have anyway.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Honestly, I think I missed something here on how your bird is treated? But I don't agree with how it seems you're being attacked. I agree, breeding is not for everyone, and is difficult work. So much could go wrong, like you breed the same mutations (I have 2 cinnamon pearl pieds that I thought were going to breed, thank goodness they are both Females! But if they had bred, their offspring could have had mutations such as bald-spots, and many could have died)...If the right amount of calcium is not provided, then the eggs could end up soft-shelled and then the female could end up becoming egg-bound and could die from it. It would be best not to breed that female again. 
As stated before, some parents could be horrible parents, as most who have not bred before have no clue as to what they are doing. They could peck at the chicks, pluck their feathers, and even kill them. 
Hand-rearing isn't the easiest either. I did it with Baby and her brothers. I had to have them with me where-ever I went to make sure I could feed them on time. And make sure they ate enough, without over-filling them. Make sure everything was the right temperature so that they didn't burn their crops. I had to make sure they were clean and make sure they weren't lying in their own droppings. It was strenuous, like having a baby...multiplied by how ever many chicks there are. You have to feed all of them and make sure you have enough food for them, which can get expensive. 

Basically, I'd just be careful and take into careful consideration the health of your birds before breeding. And even in some cases, if you feel they would be a good match, they may end up not even liking each other. Good luck with what ever you decide to do. But please make sure it's the best for the birds.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You missed the thread where they said they were bored of the bird and wanted to get rid of her because she isn't cuddly. Then turned around and asked how to breed her.


----------

